

Ask HW: is this Normal? - ericthegoodking

Whenever i drink coffee ,after 5 minutes i always start feeling  sleepy. Within 1-2 hrs i kind of lose my  concentration to the extend i cannot focus properly and then i&#x27;m forced to sleep.Is this normal? Is there anyone out there having similar experiences?
======
nealabq
I used to often wake up early, have a cup of coffee, and then fall back asleep
for an hour or two. But the caffeine in coffee still had the normal
stimulatory effect at other times.

Now I drink very little caffeine, but I still have that nighttime sleep
pattern -- 5.5 hours asleep, 1.5 hours awake/alert and up, 1.5 hours asleep,
and then I'm awake and refreshed and ready for the day.

------
jgeorge
Happens to me all the time. I don't know if it's physical or psychological but
I have what I call a paradoxical reaction to caffiene - it puts me RIGHT to
sleep.

Also, it's not the sugar, at least in my case, because I don't use any. I'm
diabetic and well aware of hi- and low-blood sugar symptoms. This is different
at least for me.

------
Pyrodogg
Some quick searching and skimming turned up this article:

[http://www.chicagoreader.com/chicago/how-does-caffeine-
affec...](http://www.chicagoreader.com/chicago/how-does-caffeine-affect-
nervous-system-health-research/Content?oid=875717)

------
sharemywin
when I eat a big meal or lots of sugar.

~~~
ericthegoodking
maybe it could have been sugar in the coffee or something.

